# How to link computer to TV???



## henrythehen

I have a Toshiba Laptop and a Philips TV and I want to link it so I can use my TV as the monitor.  I was given a cable which fits my comp and the TV.  It's an I/F cable and it fits into a D-Sub inlet on the TV.  I've tried all the input selects on the TV, so I think there must be something I have to compute on my Laptop.  

Any help will be nice 

Thanks Henry


----------



## Trizoy

What type of toshiba laptop do you have? I know when i hooked up my bosses to the projector it had to have some buttons pressed... Turn the tv on, press the input on tv and everything... then hold down the function (fn) key, then slowly press the f1 f2.... throughout the order. It was f4 for my bosses.. He was most impressed.


----------



## shakoush2001

Actually, it is the Fn key + the key that has two little monitors on it.


----------

